# iPad 2 Wifi 32Go à 539  chez Boulanger



## Ekym (27 Mars 2011)

J'ai payé l'iPad 2 Wifi 32Go 539  sur Boulanger.fr, frais d'envoi inclus.


----------



## Ben62 (27 Mars 2011)

Tu as utilisé un code promo non ?


----------



## Ekym (27 Mars 2011)

Ben62 a dit:


> Tu as utilisé un code promo non ?



Oui. Voici le code:


REM-TR03


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2011)

Boulanger
Boulanger ca me rappelle qch, mais kwa ?

A ca y est, ça me revient T'es sûr que tu as bien un iPad 2 et pas un iPad 1 ?


----------



## Ekym (27 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Boulanger
> Boulanger ca me rappelle qch, mais kwa ?
> 
> A ca y est, ça me revient T'es sûr que tu as bien un iPad 2 et pas un iPad 1 ?



Il ne faut pas tout mettre dans le même sac !
Moi j'ai déjà commandé plusieurs fois chez boulanger et toujours très satisfait.
Et je te rassure, j'ai bien commandé un iPad 2.


----------

